# The Rev ( Avenged Sevenfold) Hairstyle



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nobody's hair actually grows like that!!

I'd get a wig & cut it into that style. If you have the time & $$ you could get a real hair wig & have a stylist make it look like that. It sorta looks like it's just spiked & layered on the top. If it weren't spiked up with product it would all just be straight & flat.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Thats true, but I'd rather cut my own hair, rather than getting a wig. Plus I like it enough to do it before Halloween. Oh, and when I meant my hair doesn't grow like that, I meant straight like his, it is straight, then it goes curly


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, well then if you're willing to do it to your own hair, take the pic to a good stylist you trust, not a barber or cheapo hair cut place, & have them cut it that way.

It really does look like there's just some layers on the top & the rest is long. But I'm not a hairdresser so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was just thinking that, but I might wait out a little bit. I'll post pics when I get it cut. Thanx for the info


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It may be expensive but if you dig it it'll be worth it. 

If you're bold enough you could find someone IRL that has that type of emo hairdo & just go up & ask 'em where they go to get their hair done because whoever they're going to is gonna know how to cut hair like that.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I might have to find a new barber to cut my hair for this one time. I could find someone in real life, the only problem with that is that all my friends with an emo hairstyle has it naturally.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah man, still, thanks for the advice, if it turns out well, then I will keep like that for a long time, maybe. I will post pics when I get it cut


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

OMG I'm almost there. I got my hair cut shorter and started to experiment with it in regards to getting it straight. Still, trying to get to a state where I can just go ahead and do it. I'll still post pics when I get it done for real


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Put a couple extra pillows on your bed & sleep real hard for a few days. Bed Head!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Definitely take a picture to a good stylist. That's a disconnected haircut most likely done with a razor. If your hair grows in curly or wavy you're going to have to flat iron it to get that look. But your stylist can show you how to style it. They may even want to cut your hair dry and flat ironed to get the right look. It's a really fun haircut to do...I'm a stylist and seem to do a lot of these lately


----------

